# Montana 5740C



## John4750 (Dec 14, 2020)

Merry Christmas 
I have a Montana 5740C The engine runs fine and the hydraulics on front and back work fine. The problem is that when it is in forward or reverse it doesn't want to move. If the steering wheel is moved back and forth the tractor will eventually start to roll but doesn't want to make it up a 2% grade. Any help would be really appreciated!! 
Thank you 
John


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

No offense intended, but the question needs to asked/answered before any meaningful assistance can be offered. 
When studying your owner's manual, have you ever seen the term "clutch adjustment", and if so, are you familiar with what/where it is, or how it might relate to your tractor and the current problem?


----------



## John4750 (Dec 14, 2020)

Yes I have actually and I am in between the 20-30mm of travel required and that is what is recommended in the manual on Page 5-10.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Is this a conventional gear transmission?
or a mechanical shuttle?
or a Power Shuttle?
does the PTO work,
is it independent or live?

With no other information could be your clutch is gone and needs to be replaced.


----------



## John4750 (Dec 14, 2020)

It is a synchro shuttle and I dont know what that means and the pto works fine


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

does your pto normally work when you have your clutch depressed?
can you engage and disengage your pto with the clutch released with it's own lever or switch?
or does your pto start and stop with your foot clutch?


----------

